# Rebuild of Paslode MU-212-F not right, doesn't shoot a nail, air venting at nose



## meridian (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm hoping that someone has hands on the the Paslode MU-212-F, or that the issue I'm running into is recognizable as a general issue with guns.

I have a Paslode MU-212_F finish nail gun from the late 80s. It started losing air out the top valve non-stop (that's the main exhaust valve). I bought a rebuild kit consisting of o-rings and gaskets. I've put the parts in...it was pretty cool, I've never taken an air tool apart before.

I think the original problem is solved - as far as I can tell, there is no air coming out of the top valve now - likely the new gasket fixed it.

However there is either a new issue or I've reassembled it wrong. When I supply air, there is a continuous stream of air coming out near the nose. On this gun there are three round holes near the nose that I believe release air after each shot. The air does not appear to be coming from those holes, but rather a different hole in the cast AL just in back of them, next to the steel that holds the driver etc. In addition, when I fire the gun, it does not shoot a nail. I think it is cycling; it sounds almost normal, but no nail.

If anything, I suspect the o-ring at the bottom of the inner and outer sleeve (#24 in the parts list). During reassembly, it didn't seem to seat anywhere in particular. I am not sure that it is capable of creating the issue I have, but everything else seems to be in place, so I suspect it may be slightly the wrong size. The rebuild kit seller was not positive about it.

Does this ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Take the rear cap off and make sure the spring that pushes the air stop works. You should be able to push it down hard and it returns without bind. 
You might not of seated somthing right thou. The cylinder the piston slides in needs to be fully seated. You got to push it hard to seat. Good luck


----------



## meridian (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, this is cool. After I posted I thought I'd give it another try, with two options, to see if I could find a good place to seat #24 oring, and #2 try the old #24 oring just in case the new one was the wrong size.

#1 worked. I fit the oring into the base of the milled AL section. I thought I'd tried that before, but anyways it worked. The outer sleeve (black plastic) apparently simply pushes down on it and makes a seal. I'd guess that when the cap bolts are tightened, it seats the outer sleeve down about 1/32", and that does it.

So your advice was good! Not the spring part, but the o-ring was not seated right. Thanks


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Love those old paslode finish guns. I have one that needs rebuilt. Maybe this is the year.


----------



## goedwan (May 18, 2013)

*Kit Purchase*

Hi, Meridian, where did you manage to get the kit for the M-212?


----------



## meridian (Jan 31, 2013)

I got the oring kit on ebay from seller williamh_24076, who was very helpful.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paslode-212...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230f4826f9

The head gasket I bought from [email protected] he normally sells a gasket kit, but sold me just the one item.


----------



## goedwan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks so much. Yes, I did see the O-ring kits but without the gasket.
I put a handmade one in, but I am still loosing air. Do you feel it is from the O-ring? Was that the difference for you?
Thanks again,
Louis


----------



## meridian (Jan 31, 2013)

In my case it was as stated above. It had not been clear where to properly place/seat the #24 oring. The second time I worked through it, it bedded down well and the seal was good. No air leaks.


----------

